# IDC Blower/Vac - Wont Start



## Charlie C (Nov 4, 2004)

I have an older blower/vac made by IDC (Inertia Dynamic Corp) with a 2 cycle 31cc engine.

I have replaced the gas, cleaned the plug and air filter.

I have checked the plug by removing it, yet leaving it attached to the spark plug cable.....and giving it a couple of pulls.......a strong spark appears.

Next I checked the fuel, and the carb. is getting fuel.....Even tried spraying a quick start spray directly into the carb. A few more pulls and still will not start.

I am confident I am getting AIR, GAS and SPARK - yet cannot get the dran thing to run. I don't even get a "pop" when trying it.

Any suggestions/ideas ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the carb since it hasn't been run for a long time could be stopped up even though its getting gas it might be getting to much. try rebuilding it then try it. its either that or it could be grounding out somewhere though that is highly unlikely. do replace the plug since its old.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That nost likely means it could be a couple of problems. While I am not sure who made the IDC, these are problems that can be common across all brands.

First is low compression. Pull the muffler and look for scoring on the piston/cylinder.

Next is an air leak. Carefully check over the carb/manifold for cracks or loose bolts. Check the cylinder and/or crankcase bolts for looseness or a blown gasket.

Lastly, pull the flywheel and look for a sheared flywheel key.


----------

